# True fishing newbie visiting west central florida in april, several questions!



## indie (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello everyone. I havent been fishing since i was a kid of about 10, never had a man in the household or close to family to take me fishing. I've always had a desire to fish but never really went out and did it. 

In the first weekend in april i will be visiting the Tampa bay area with my wife, and will spend a half a day probably in tarpon springs or dunedin before going on a sightseeing eco cruise to anticlote key later in the day, and i REALLY want to fish at the beach. 

I started googling and reading forums about florida saltwater fishing and watching youtube videos for the past week obsessively. 

I didnt want to spend too much on a rig or get anything too complicated for teaching myself, so i read up and bought a walmart $20 shakespeare tiger 6'6" spincast combo with 20lb test line the other day.

Thats all i have right now as far as gear goes lol. But here are the things I am looking at buying.









bugeye jig 3/8 oz jig heads with 3/0 eagle claw hooks. 
and 
Berkley Gulp 3" Saltwater Shrimp in Pearl White



How should i rig the shrimp?
As a beginner will attaching a cork help me know when i have a bite and need to set the hook? How do i attach it? lol
Easy knot types to learn?
What tools for safe catch and release? 
What type of fish might i catch?
What fish to look out for and be extra careful handling?

if you have any gear suggestions please let me know where i can get this stuff, walmart, and i have a dicks sporting goods and sportsmans warehouse in the area. Like my rod choice, i want to keep it economical.

Thanks alot! This is a great forum.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Thats my favorite combo (the gulp/jighead), however, if you are totally unfamiliar with saltwater fishing I would recommend bait fishing at first. If I were you, Id get some popping corks and a floating bait bucket. Then follow these steps to success:
1)Get 2 dozen large shrimp from any local bait shop
2) Drive near the super tall Skyway Bridge in Tampa (you will not be able to miss it), and you will see cars randomly pulled over along the interstate.
3) Park your car along the mangrove shoreline, walk through the mangroves (normally small paths to walk on) and get into the water. If you go out about 100 yards the water is normally about waist deep
4) Rig your shrimp and cast as far as you can without losing the shrimp mid-flight
5) Every 5-10 seconds, jerk your rod tip back so that the cork slides and makes a popping noise on the water

This will catch you pinfish (joyless), reds, snook, snappers, and just about anything else swimming. Its very peaceful because you are in the water, normally with noone in sight, and you catch a boatload of fish. Other people will have more suggestion as well, and dont be shy to ask any follow up questions. Good luck


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Easy knots to learn:
Clinch knot http://www.killroys.com/knots/clinch.htm
This works great for connecting line to end tackle or swivel

The Uni Knot http://www.animatedknots.com/uniknot/index.php
This knot has multiple uses including attaching lines to end tackle, snelling a hook or if you do it line to line and one such knot on each end you have a good way to connect main line to heavy leader (Double Uni knot)

Those two knots can serve you for almost all novice applications...when your ready add the Albright knot and another (there are several) that will allow you to place a small loop on the connecting end for added action for your plugs & jigs.

Next unless you are ready to test your patience and develop your technique more than catch fish on your first few outings I would suggest you do some natural bait fishing first vs using artificials. The artificial baits depend largely on the anglers ability to present them properly and the knowledge on when and where to concentrate your efforts.

Depending on where you intend to fish folks here can give you a better read on what type of fish you are likely to encounter. Beach fishing is different than bridges and species vary widely with location. Be a little more specific and we will do our best to help.

Tools for safe catch and release:
needle nose pliers (with a wire snip) and deehooking devices such as the ARC deehooker are great tools. PS handle fish you intend to release with wet hands..using a rag can wipe away their slime layer and this leaves the fish more vulnerable to disease.


----------



## indie (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice so far. I just ran out to a nearby walmart during lunch and browsed the clearance section and they had the 2 packs flats equalizer popping corks on clearance for 1.50, and i got a 6 pack of eagle claw 24" wire leader (45lb i believe) it was also on clearance for a dollar. And i just happened to pick up a dehooker as well, i still need to grab some needle nose pliers.

Am i correct in assuming that i use the hook end of the leader to attach to the popping cork, but how do i attach the hook/lure or bait to the leader? Do i just use a little bit of line and tie it on?


more specifically, i was going to go to either honeymoon island or to sunset beach in tarpon springs (sunset beach being the more likely because its close to where we are going to be later in the day). I was going there so my wife can enjoy relaxing at the beach for awhile during the day because we have some activities planned later in the afternoon. I will probably be about to fish 3-4 hours, late morning to early afternoon. It wasnt a "fishing trip" but i decided i want to use the opportunity to fish. I might go back to the beach an hour or so before sunset and have another hour or hour and a half.

I didnt want to go with live bait because of the trouble of lugging the extra stuff, and also keeping the bait, and also of the time issues, i wont have but about a half a day to fish and i want to spend as little time as possible checking the hook and rebaiting, and gulp shrimp seems to be the best alternative for this area from what ive been reading.

and thanks for the help with the knots, those look simple enough to learn.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Well you can use the Gulp Shrimp on that popping cork and use the same technique, Im just not a fan of it. If I am using the Gulp, I want to be jigging and casting a lot. Most people that are relatively knew to the game will have the most success with live bait. Between the trout and pinfish, you will be catching fish pretty consistantly with the occasional bigger fish mixed in. Trout, pinfish and puffers will tear your Gulp to shreds pretty quickly so you are still going to have to rebait...


----------



## indie (Feb 23, 2009)

How much gulp do you think I would need for a half day of fishing? Shoulda a pack of 6 - 3" shrimp do me? and also how should i rig it on the jig head?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Get rid of the wire leader. You don't need it. Just learn to tie knots, you don't need anything heavier than 25 lb test mono.


----------



## indie (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, im comming along, here's where I am right now.

1 - Shakespeare 6'6" medium/heavy action Spincast combo with 20lb test line
2 - 5/0 eagle claw circle hooks on 18 inches of 40lb fluorocarbon leader
1 - double hook Gamakatsu 3/0 black octopus on 16 inches of 40lb fluorocarbon leader
1 - a pack of 3/8oz bug eye jigheads w/ eagle claw hooks
2- 3 inch popping corks
1 - 8 pack of Bass assassin SLURP/BLURP Sea Shad in pearl
1- 8 pack of Bass Assassin SLURP/BLURP shrimp in molting 
1- 12 inch long Dehooker
1- pair of needle nose pliers/cutters


i figured i can use the clasps and swivels from the wire leader i bought if needed for quickly swapping out rigs


Im hoping that this will allow me to try a few different methods during my trip.

Let me know if im missing anything essential?


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

indie said:


> Okay, im comming along, here's where I am right now.
> 
> 1 - Shakespeare 6'6" medium/heavy action Spincast combo with 20lb test line
> 2 - 5/0 eagle claw circle hooks on 18 inches of 40lb fluorocarbon leader
> ...


A saltwater fishing license.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

indie said:


> Okay, im comming along, here's where I am right now.
> 
> 1 - Shakespeare 6'6" medium/heavy action Spincast combo with 20lb test line
> 2 - 5/0 eagle claw circle hooks on 18 inches of 40lb fluorocarbon leader
> ...


BEER!:beer::beer:


----------

